# Que climas existem nas zonas mais altas de Portugal?



## belem (2 Jun 2019 às 19:08)

Alguém sabe de registos climatológicos obtidos nas  zonas mais altas de Portugal (ou como muito provavelmente não existem estações nestes lugares, o mais próximo possível destas zonas)?
Não precisam de ser registos climatológicos (30 anos), podem ser medições com apenas alguns anos.
Eu creio que vi uma vez dados muito interessantes, provenientes de alguns pontos altos do Gerês, mas depois nunca mais os encontrei...

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jun 2019 às 23:48)

belem disse:


> Alguém sabe de registos climatológicos obtidos nas  zonas mais altas de Portugal (ou como muito provavelmente não existem estações nestes lugares, o mais próximo possível destas zonas)?
> Não precisam de ser registos climatológicos (30 anos), podem ser medições com apenas alguns anos.
> Eu creio que vi uma vez dados muito interessantes, provenientes de alguns pontos altos do Gerês, mas depois nunca mais os encontrei...
> 
> Obrigado desde já!



Depende bastante da localização da montanha. 
No Gerês, por exemplo, é totalmente normal haver anos hidrológicos com 2000 mm ou mais de acumulado de precipitação. O clima no Gerês está sempre a levar com massas de ar húmidas do oceano, sendo que até no verão chove bastante no Gerês.
Já Monchique é muito menos chuvoso que o Gerês, com um acumulado anual que raramente chega aos 1000 mm. 
Nos últimos anos, também tenho vindo a reparar que onde neva mais não é na Serra da Estrela, mas sim na zona de Montalegre/Montesinho. São zonas bastante continentais e com influência de massas de ar húmidas vindas da Galiza.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2019 às 00:39)

Climas temperados marítimos propriamente ditos penso que existem em algumas partes montanhosas do Norte de Portugal, assim como nas montanhas dos Açores e possivelmente também em algumas pontos das montanhas madeirenses.
Questiono-me é se haverá uma variante mais fria do que o clima temperado marítimo (Cfb), como um temperado marítimo «Cfc», segundo Koppen-Geiger.


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2019 às 02:33)

Alguem ja colocou aqui valores de estacoes do Geres que ja nao existem, estacoes com precipitacao a superar os 4000 mm em alguns anos hidrologicos.

Penso que o local mais chuvoso do pais deve ficar contudo na ilha do Pico.


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2019 às 09:05)

belem disse:


> Climas temperados marítimos propriamente ditos penso que existem em algumas partes montanhosas do Norte de Portugal, assim como nas montanhas dos Açores e possivelmente também em algumas pontos das montanhas madeirenses.
> Questiono-me é se haverá uma variante mais fria do que o clima temperado marítimo (Cfb), como um temperado marítimo «Cfc», segundo Koppen-Geiger.



Para ter a classificação de Cfc ou até Csc seria necessário apresentar apenas 3 meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC. Julho, agosto e setembro são os meses mais quentes nas montanhas do litoral norte e centro, seguindo-se junho. É possível que no passado isso tenha sido uma realidade, apenas julho, agosto e setembro com valores superiores a 10ºC em certos locais. Atualmente acho mais difícil, o mês de junho é um dos que mais tem aquecido nestes últimos anos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2019 às 10:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Depende bastante da localização da montanha.
> No Gerês, por exemplo, é totalmente normal haver anos hidrológicos com 2000 mm ou mais de acumulado de precipitação. O clima no Gerês está sempre a levar com massas de ar húmidas do oceano, sendo que até no verão chove bastante no Gerês.
> Já Monchique é muito menos chuvoso que o Gerês, com um acumulado anual que raramente chega aos 1000 mm.
> Nos últimos anos, também tenho vindo a reparar que onde neva mais não é na Serra da Estrela, mas sim na zona de Montalegre/Montesinho. São zonas bastante continentais e com influência de massas de ar húmidas vindas da Galiza.



Em relação à neve o que dizes faz sentido para altitudes semelhantes, neva mais no Gerês ou em Montesinho aos 1000m  do que na Serra da Estrela à mesma altitude. Mas em termos de neve acumulada total nada bate a Torre como o local mais nevoso de Portugal, mas também tem mais quase 500m de altitude que o Gerês.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jun 2019 às 11:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Depende bastante da localização da montanha.
> No Gerês, por exemplo, é totalmente normal haver anos hidrológicos com 2000 mm ou mais de acumulado de precipitação. O clima no Gerês está sempre a levar com massas de ar húmidas do oceano, sendo que até no verão chove bastante no Gerês.
> Já Monchique é muito menos chuvoso que o Gerês, com um acumulado anual que raramente chega aos 1000 mm.
> Nos últimos anos, também tenho vindo a reparar que onde neva mais não é na Serra da Estrela, mas sim na zona de Montalegre/Montesinho. São zonas bastante continentais e com influência de massas de ar húmidas vindas da Galiza.



Como já disse o MSantos, na Torre (Serra da Estrela), atingem-se acumulações que mais nenhum local do país consegue ter (nem perto). O ano passado foi um exemplo disso, em Julho ainda havia neveiros tal a acumulação durante o Inverno/Primavera. Os 500 m de diferença em altitude em PT continental às nossas latitudes e com a maior parte da precipitação a ter origem em massas de ar húmidas atlânticas fazem uma enorme diferença entre cair sobre a forma de chuva ou neve, pois o limite entre cair neve ou chuva anda quase sempre ali no intervalo entre os 1200/2000 m). Isso é também muito bem observado na diferença Penhas da Saúde/Torre.

E tens razão quando dizes que Monchique é muito menos chuvoso que o Gerês (claro, ficam nos extremos norte/sul do país). Mas dizer que raramente passa os 1000 mm em Monchique é uma falácia, pois é precisamente o contrário. Passa com bastante frequência os 1000 mm, como atestam os 1200 mm de média anual. O pico de 900 m e a proximidade do Atlântico torna-a a região mais chuvosa do sul de Portugal, ao nível de certas zonas do litoral norte.


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2019 às 11:41)

Dan disse:


> Para ter a classificação de Cfc ou até Csc seria necessário apresentar apenas 3 meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC. Julho, agosto e setembro são os meses mais quentes nas montanhas do litoral norte e centro, seguindo-se junho. É possível que no passado isso tenha sido uma realidade, apenas julho, agosto e setembro com valores superiores a 10ºC em certos locais. Atualmente acho mais difícil, o mês de junho é um dos que mais tem aquecido nestes últimos anos.



Obrigado pelas informações.

Nas Penhas Douradas, por exemplo, as temperaturas médias mensais superiores a 10ºc vão de Maio a Outubro, e Junho e Agosto, são meses secos.
Sei que está longe de ser a zona mais fria da Serra da Estrela e mesmo no Gerês, devem haver regiões mais frias e húmidas.
Nos Açores (nas zonas mais altas) também devem haver locais mais frescos e húmidos.


----------



## Hawk (5 Jun 2019 às 12:01)

*Pico do Areeiro (Madeira),* Dados IPMA:

_Média Precipitação Anual (1961-1990_ - *2939.3 mm*

_Registo anual mais elevado (2010)_ - *4363.1 mm*

_Média da Temperatura Mínima: _*6.0ºC
*
_Temperatura Média:_ *9.1ºC
*
_Média Temperatura Máxima:_* 12.1ºC
*
_Média de dias com precipitação superior a 0.1 mm:_* 178 dias
*
_Média de dias com precipitação superior a 1.0 mm:_* 131 dias*

_Média de dias com precipitação superior a 10.0 mm:_* 67 dias*


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2019 às 12:16)

Obrigado, Hawk!

Quantos meses, excedem a média dária de  10ºc, no Pico do Areeiro?


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2019 às 12:54)

“No arquipélago da Madeira a classificação do tipo Csc observa-se nas pequenas áreas de altitude do Pico Ruivo e do Pico do Areeiro. Nos Açores não se observa esta variedade de clima.”



*Cfc (temperado sem estacão seca com Verão curto e fresco)*

“Este tipo de clima apenas se observa no arquipélago dos Açores, numa estreita faixa em redor da montanha do Pico na ilha do Pico.”

*ET (tundra)*

“Observa-se unicamente no Açores, na montanha do Pico (ilha do Pico) a partir de cerca de 1 600 metros de altitude.”



*ATLAS CLIMÁTICO DOS ARQUIPÉLAGOS DAS CANÁRIAS, DA MADEIRA E DOS AÇORES
Fonte*​


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2019 às 13:04)

Dan disse:


> “No arquipélago da Madeira a classificação do tipo Csc observa-se nas pequenas áreas de altitude do Pico Ruivo e do Pico do Areeiro. Nos Açores não se observa esta variedade de clima.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muito interessante, obrigado!
Questiono-me se as zonas mais altas e frias do Gerês, chegam a ser Cfc, mas tenho as minhas dúvidas.
Talvez sejam Cfb.


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2019 às 13:12)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante, obrigado!
> Questiono-me se as zonas mais altas e frias do Gerês, chegam a ser Cfc, mas tenho as minhas dúvidas.
> Talvez sejam Cfb.



Nas montanhas aqui a norte, mas já na pare espanhola, existem os climas Dsb (frio com Verão seco e temperado) e Dsc (frio com Verão seco e fresco).

D por ter, pelo menos, um mês com temperatura média inferior a zero. É possível que a Torre cumpra também este critério (Dsb).


----------



## Hawk (5 Jun 2019 às 13:12)

belem disse:


> Obrigado, Hawk!
> 
> Quantos meses, excedem a média dária de  10ºc, no Pico do Areeiro?



Não tenho essa info. Os dados que partilhei retirei daqui:

https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...WHZhhY/cli_20100201_20100228_pcl_mm_md_pt.pdf

Dado adicional:

_"No Pico do Areeiro (1818 m de altitude), e nos lugares de altitude superior a 1500 metros, onde se registam temperaturas de média anual, entre os 0º C e os 10º C, o clima é considerado frio. Igualmente, é oceânico, por a diferença entre as temperaturas médias do ar do mês mais quente e o mais frio ser inferior a 10º C e excessivamente chuvoso, por a precipitação total anual, ser superior a 2000 mm (1961 - 1990)."_


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jun 2019 às 16:29)

É um assunto interessante, estive a investigar um pouquinho.

Estão aqui dados climáticos das Penhas da Saúde (1500 m): https://pt.climate-data.org/europa/portugal/penhas-da-saude/penhas-da-saude-508703/

Na impossibilidade de ter dados da Torre, podemos fazer uma aproximação um pouco reles, mas que deve aproximar-se da realidade, usando os dados das Penhas da Saúde. Comecei por comparar os dados da Guarda (1000 m, IPMA, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/010/) com as Penhas da Saúde, e observei que a temperatura média é cerca de 3ºC inferior nas Penhas, o que bate certo com o gradiente médio de temperatura em altitude (0.6ºC/100 m), isto é 500x0.6 = 3ºC. Aplicando o mesmo princípio para a Torre (2000 m), vê-se que a temperatura média será inferior a 0ºC em pelo menos 3 meses (Dez, Jan, Fev), e possivelmente perto disso em Março. Por outro lado, se nos meses de Julho e Agosto a temperatura média será superior a 10ºC, em Junho/Setembro será muito próxima dos 10ºC.

*Estimativa de temperaturas médias na Torre (2000 m):
*
Janeiro: -1.4 ºC
Fevereiro: -1 ºC
Março: 0.2 ºC
Abril: 2.2 ºC
Maio: 4.8 ºC
Junho: 9.9 ºC
Julho : 13.1 ºC
Agosto: 13.5 ºC
Setembro: 10.3 ºC
Outubro: 5.9 ºC
Novembro: 1.3 ºC
Dezembro: -0.9 ºC

Temos então três climas possíveis para a Torre, com fronteira muito ténue entre eles:

_*Dsc*_ = *Clima subártico com estação seca*; a média do mês mais frio está abaixo de 0 °C ou −3 °C, e de 1 a 3 meses possuem temperatura média acima de 10 °C. Ocorre ao menos três vezes mais precipitação no mês mais chuvoso do inverno do que no mês mais seco do verão, e o mês de verão mais seco recebe menos de 30 mm.

_*Csc*_ = *Clima mediterrânico de verão frio*; a média do mês mais frio é acima de 0 °C ou −3 °C, e de 1 a 3 meses apresentam média acima de 10 °C. Ocorre ao menos três vezes mais precipitação no mês mais chuvoso do inverno do que no mês mais seco do verão, e o mês mais seco do verão recebe menos de 30 mm.

_*Csb*_ = *Clima mediterrânico verão fresco*; o mês mais frio tem média acima de 0 °C ou −3 °C, todos os meses têm temperaturas médias abaixo de 22 °C e pelo menos quatro meses apresentam média acima de 10 °C. Ocorre ao menos três vezes mais precipitação no mês mais chuvoso do inverno do que no mês mais seco do verão, e o mês mais seco do verão recebe menos de 30 mm.

Qual será?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2019 às 16:28)

Já consegui arranjar dados sobre a zona das Minas dos Carris, no Gerês. Os dados da precipitação são bastante interessantes...  

Janeiro - 427,5 mm
Fevereiro - 397 mm
Março - 333,6 mm
Abril - 381,3 mm
Maio - 232,3 mm
Junho - 126,8 mm
Julho - 40,6 mm
Agosto - 43,7 mm
Setembro - 104,8 mm
Outubro - 294,5 mm
Novembro - 447,3 mm
Dezembro - 532,5 mm 
Total - 3361,9 mm  

Se é assim nas Minas de Carris, nem imagino como será nos Picos de Europa. 
Em relação às temperaturas, os dados são estes: 

Janeiro - 3,7ºC
Fevereiro - 3,8ºC
Março - 5,0ºC
Abril - 6,4ºC
Maio - 8,8ºC
Junho - 12,6ºC
Julho - 16,3ºC
Agosto - 16,8ºC
Setembro - 13,6ºC
Outubro - 9,5ºC
Novembro - 6,4ºC
Dezembro - 4,3ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2019 às 18:33)

A estação onde foram recolhidos esses dados fica a 1300/1400m de altitude?


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jun 2019 às 18:56)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já consegui arranjar dados sobre a zona das Minas dos Carris, no Gerês. Os dados da precipitação são bastante interessantes...
> 
> Janeiro - 427,5 mm
> Fevereiro - 397 mm
> ...



Isso para mim era o paraíso, só vendo que mesmo em meses de verão, o acumulado, é considerável, isto tendo em conta que por aqui o normal para mim, é não cair uma pinga de chuva, e o mesmo se passa em relação ás temperaturas bastante agradáveis, quer em meses de inverno ou de verão.
Deve ser uma zona muito bonita, para visitar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jun 2019 às 19:54)

Dan disse:


> A estação onde forma recolhidos esses dados fica a 1300/1400m de altitude?


Os dados foram recolhidos do Portal do Clima.


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2019 às 10:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já consegui arranjar dados sobre a zona das Minas dos Carris, no Gerês. Os dados da precipitação são bastante interessantes...
> 
> Janeiro - 427,5 mm
> Fevereiro - 397 mm
> ...



Obrigado pelos dados. São de que período?

Não tenho dados dos Picos da Europa, mas aqui diz que em alguns pontos, pode passar dos 2000 mm:

https://parquenacionalpicoseuropa.es/el-parque/el-medio-natural/climatologia/

Quanto a temperaturas, presumo que sejam mais frias.

Voltando ao assunto deste tópico, sinceramente não esperava que existissem climas como o ET (segundo Koppen-Geiger) em Portugal.

Questiono-me se existem meses secos na Torre (Serra da Estrela)...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2019 às 11:02)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pelos dados. São de que período?
> 
> Não tenho dados dos Picos da Europa, mas aqui diz que em alguns pontos, pode passar dos 2000 mm:
> 
> ...


Os dados são referentes ao período 1971-2000, de acordo com os dados do Portal do Clima.


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2019 às 12:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os dados são referentes ao período 1971-2000, de acordo com os dados do Portal do Clima.



Então são dados bastante impressionantes, sinceramente nunca pensei que chovesse tanto nessa zona.
As temperaturas de inverno, são um pouco mais altas do que esperava, para ser honesto.


----------



## frederico (7 Jun 2019 às 13:11)

belem disse:


> Então são dados bastante impressionantes, sinceramente nunca pensei que chovesse tanto nessa zona.
> As temperaturas de inverno, são um pouco mais altas do que esperava, para ser honesto.



Mas alternativamente até pensei que chovesse mais em Julho e Agosto.


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2019 às 17:26)

belem disse:


> Então são dados bastante impressionantes, sinceramente nunca pensei que chovesse tanto nessa zona.
> As temperaturas de inverno, são um pouco mais altas do que esperava, para ser honesto.



É uma das regiões mais chuvosas da Península Ibérica, com valores da ordem de 2500mm ou superiores.

Os valores de temperatura também me parecem altos para os meses de inverno.
Aos 1500m, os valores do mês mais frio devem andar entre 1,5ºC e 2,5ºC. Para os meses mais quentes, os valores já me parecem mais aceitáveis, a essas altitudes.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2019 às 18:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os dados são referentes ao período 1971-2000, de acordo com os dados do Portal do Clima.


A base de dados desse site é impressionante - mas eu acho um pouco suspeita. Há aí lugares cujos dados o site disponibiliza que eu tenho 99,9% de certeza que nunca tiveram "condições" para ter normais climatológicas, não serão baseados em interpolações?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jun 2019 às 21:20)

N_Fig disse:


> A base de dados desse site é impressionante - mas eu acho um pouco suspeita. Há aí lugares cujos dados o site disponibiliza que eu tenho 99,9% de certeza que nunca tiveram "condições" para ter normais climatológicas, não serão baseados em interpolações?


O Portal do Clima é um site que foi criado pelo próprio IPMA, logo acho que é muito mais fidedigno que outros.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2019 às 21:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O Portal do Clima é um site que foi criado pelo próprio IPMA, logo acho que é muito mais fidedigno que outros.


Ok, mas o IPMA não tem uma rede infinita, e não impede que os dados sejam calculados por interpolações ou algo parecido


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2019 às 21:37)

N_Fig disse:


> A base de dados desse site é impressionante - mas eu acho um pouco suspeita. Há aí lugares cujos dados o site disponibiliza que eu tenho 99,9% de certeza que nunca tiveram "condições" para ter normais climatológicas, não serão baseados em interpolações?



Já agora de que lugares estás a falar?

Obrigado!


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2019 às 22:40)

belem disse:


> Já agora de que lugares estás a falar?
> 
> Obrigado!


Eu pesquisei pelas normais da Figueira, estão lá, e aparecem-me "normais" de aldeias aqui do concelho, também! Não estou a dizer que sejam inúteis, e alguns dos lugares devem ter normais reais, mas não serão todos


----------



## 1337 (8 Jun 2019 às 19:59)

Dan disse:


> É uma das regiões mais chuvosas da Península Ibérica, com valores da ordem de 2500mm ou superiores.
> 
> Os valores de temperatura também me parecem altos para os meses de inverno.
> Aos 1500m, os valores do mês mais frio devem andar entre 1,5ºC e 2,5ºC. Para os meses mais quentes, os valores já me parecem mais aceitáveis, a essas altitudes.


O Gerês está muito próximo do mar, não esquecer disso. Uma coisa é 1400 m no Gerês, outra coisa são 1400 m na serra da estrela.


----------

